# 4xAA Round-up Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEOS, PROS & CONS, and more!



## selfbuilt (Dec 1, 2014)

_*UPDATE JANUARY 8, 2015:* I've added additional comparisons for the Thrunite TN4A and Nitecore EA41 2015._

*Welcome to my 4xAA round-up review for 2014!* :wave:

I haven't done one of these in a while, but the goal is to compare the performance of currently available lights in a given class - in this case, 4xAA. For examples of some of my previous round-up reviews, check out my chronological review list at flashlightreviews.ca. Note as always for a round-up review, this is going to be very pic-heavy. :sweat:

Let's take a look of the lineup that I have prepared here:






From left to right: AA Panasonic Eneloop Pro (2550mAh) NiMH; Nitecore EA41, EA4; Fenix E41; Sunwayman D40A, F40A; Eagletac GX25A3; IMALENT SA04; Lumintop SD10; JetBeam SRA40.

And the extra two additions, compared to some of the other lights up there:




From left to right: Panasonic Eneloop Pro (2550mAh) NiMH; Thrunite TN4A; Nitecore EA41 2015; Fenix E41; Sunwayman D40A, F40A; Eagletac GX25A3.

I will start by providing some general overview measures and results for each light, compiled from my various tests. I will then focus on each light individually, providing an overview of build (through my videos) and a personal assessment of pros/cons for each model. For more specific information on each light, I will refer you to the individual full reviews. I will then wrap up with some general comparison comments at the end. This is going to me a long one! :sweat:

Here are directly measured dimensions of my samples of the above lights. All are given with no batteries installed. A modern Panasonic Eneloop Pro (2550mAh capacity) weighs about 30.0g, if you want to estimate weight with batteries installed.

*Eagletac GX25A3 3xAA*: Weight: 151.4g, Length: 109.2mm (114.2mm with switch tailcap), Width (bezel): 38.6mm
*Fenix E41 4xAA*: Weight: 204.1g , Length: 115.9mm, Width (bezel): 44.1mm
*IMALENT SA04 4xAA*: Weight: 207.8, Length: 119.5mm, Width (bezel): 43.0mm
*JetBeam SRA40 4xAA*: Weight 236.0g, Length: 126.1mm, Width (bezel): 48.5mm
*Lumintop SD10 3xAA*: Weight: 117.6g, Length: 120.3mm, Width (bezel): 40.1mm
*Nitecore EA4 4xAA*: Weight: 161.6g , Length: 117.9mm, Width (bezel): 40.2mm
*Nitecore EA41 2014 4xAA*: Weight: 149.9g , Length: 118.2mm, Width (bezel): 40.1mm
*Nitecore EA41 2015 4xAA*: Weight: 147.9g , Length: 118.4mm, Width (bezel): 40.1mm
*Sunwayman D40A 4xAA*: Weight: 167.9g, Length: 120.4mm, Width (bezel): 40.0mm
*Sunwayman F40A 4xAA*: Weight: 182.0g, Length: 109.3mm, Width (bezel): 42.0mm
*Thrunite TN4A 4xAA*: Weight: 217.6g, Length: 112.6mm, Width (bezel): 45.5mm, (tail): 42.0mm

You can click on the individual review links above to get further specs and details.

Before we get into the actual testing results for this round-up, a few words about my methods and how the results are reported.

_Videos_: 

These are designed to provide a build overview, and show general functioning of the light. For beamshot comparisons, please refer to the standardized white beamshots below.
For all my videos, I recommend you have annotations turned on. I commonly update the commentary with additional information or clarifications before publicly releasing the video.

As an aside, if you want to get an instant notification for every new review that I post, you can subscribe to my YouTube channel. The vids go public at the same time as the reviews here on CPF.  

_Output/Runtime Testing and Reporting_ 

All my output numbers are relative for my home-made light box setup, as described on my flashlightreviews.ca website. You can directly compare all my relative output values from different reviews - i.e. an output value of "10" in one graph is the same as "10" in another. All runtimes are done under a cooling fan, except for any extended run Lo/Min modes (i.e. >12 hours) which are done without cooling.

I have devised a method for converting my lightbox relative output values (ROV) to estimated Lumens. See my How to convert Selfbuilt's Lightbox values to Lumens thread for more info. 

My summary tables are reported in a manner consistent with the ANSI FL-1 standard for flashlight testing. Please see http://www.flashlightreviews.ca/FL1.htm for a discussion, and a description of all the terms used in these tables. Effective July 2012, I have updated all my Peak Intensity/Beam Distance measures with a NIST-certified Extech EA31 lightmeter (orange highlights).

_Beamshots_

All lights are on Sanyo Eneloop NiMH (4x). Lights are about ~0.75 meter from a white wall (with the camera ~1.25 meters back from the wall). Automatic white balance on the camera, to minimize tint differences (except for IMALENT SA04, which is set to a Daylight white balance to better compare tints). Note the 2014 edition of the Nitecore EA41 is simply labeled "EA41".

Alright, let's get started with the direct comparisons … 

















































































































































Color modes, where available
































































*Beam Diffusers*

As you can see above, many of the lights reviewed here are relatively "throwy" (i.e., very good centre-beam reach). And only the Fenix E41 has a relatively wider than typical spillbeam width. As such, you may be interested in adding a diffuser option, to turn these lights into more "floody" beams.

There are a number of diffusers out there from different manufacturers that can fit different size bezel opening. The fairly common ~40mm bezel opening used on many of these 4xAA lights means that the Nitecore NFD40 and Olight M22X diffusers are suitable. 










Here is an example of what they do to the Nitecore EA4. Note for these shots, the light is on Hi (not Turbo), and about 3/4 of a meter back from a white wall (to let the camera capture more of the spill).














As you can see, the Nitecore NFD40 diffuses the light to a greater extent than the Olight M22X diffuser. You can expect these diffusers to reduce overall output by ~15-20%. 

But another option is a DIY project using an inexpensive Butler Creek Blizzard flip-open scope cover (my thanks to SCEMan for the original suggestion). Shown below is the size 5 model with my own personally-applied diffuser film, next to the Olight M22X diffuser.










Here is an example of how it looks on the Nitecore EA4.










The cover hinge is spring-loaded, so it flips up with ease. This allows you to access throw or flood quickly, literally at the flip of a finger (a la Eagletac GX25C2 style). It also stays closed petty well, as long as you fully seat it (by pressing down on the two protruding flanges to close). :thumbsup: 

Since these come with a clear plastic lens, so you would have to add your own diffuser film or change the lens. But there are plenty of adhesive-type frosted films to choose from (check out your local hardware stores for privacy films). For that matter, even things like Glad press'n seal or frosted Scotch tape will work (but I find privacy films work better). In addition to diffusion, you could even replace with your own color filter if you like. The possibilities are endless.  

For adding a diffuser film or changing the plastic lens on these flip covers, there is a metal retaining ring holding the plastic lens in place. You just need to get the metal retaining ring unhooked from the first plastic restrainer, and then can easily proceed through all of them in sequence (start from the end that is jagged, as you can slip a fine jeweler's screwdriver or tweezer in there). Once you get it out, the clear plastic lens falls out - which you can cover with your choice of material (or replace), and then reassemble. You could even sandpaper the clear lens, etc. 

One advantage to this method is that there are a wide range of sizes that you can order for these flip covers, to fit various opening diameters. Of particular relevance to the lights compared here, you could consider the following Butler Creek Blizzard models that I have personally tested:

Size 4 (1.5-1.55 inch, 38.1-40.38mm) - suitable for the Eagletac GX25A3
Size 5 (1.6-1.69 inch, 40.64-42.92mm) - suitable for the Lumintop SD10, Nitecore EA4, EA41, Sunwayman D40A
Size 6 (1.7-1.79 inch, 43.18-45.46mm) - suitable for the IMALENT SA04, Sunwayman F40A
Size 7 (1.8-1.89 inch, 45.72—48.0mm) - suitable for the Thrunite TN4A, and Fenix E41 (with a few layers of tape in-between, to shim the fit)
Size 8 (1.9-1.99 inch) - suitable for the Jetbeam SRA40

For other lights not listed here, keep in mind that the lower diameter for the Butler Creek spec size is really what you should focus on. The higher limit involves stretching the cover - which, while feasible, can prevent it from staying closed. If you are unsure about a size for a given light, it is always better to go one size up - you can always wrap a layer of electrical tape about the end of the light (or inside the cover) to enhance the snugness of the fit. This is why I recommend the size 7 for the Fenix E41 (with a shim of some sort) - technically, the size 6 can be forced on, but you will find it hard to keep the lid closed.

Have fun experimenting! :wave:

*Summary Table:*






*Output/Runtime Graphs:*

_Reviewer's Note:_ I have begun to switch to using newer Panasonic Eneloop Pro (2550mAh typical capacity) for my NIMH testing. Panasonic acquired Sanyo a little while back, and the new Panasonic-branded Eneloop Pro cells are an updated version of the former Eneloop XX cells (i.e., Panasonic Pros are basically 3rd generation XX cells, with improved charge holding ability). For the time being, most of my runtime data is still using 2000mAh Eneloops, so both types are shown below.

_*UPDATE JANUARY 8, 2015:* Since many of these graphs are very busy, I've only added results for the Thrunite TN4A and Nitecore EA41-2015 to the Eneloop Pro and L91 runtimes. Please see my full reviews of those lights for more additional comparisons._

































-------

Ok, that was a lot of data. :sweat:

Let's run through each of the lights in a little more specific detail. Again, please refer to the actual full review of each light for more information on the various points highlighted below.

-------

*Eagletac GX25A3*

















*Pros*

Relatively high max output
Excellent output/runtime efficiency (current-controlled)
Extremely compact
Supports use of 3.7V 14500 Li-ions as well as all standard cells (alkaline, NiMH, L91 lithium)
Physical lock-out at tailcap
Optional tailswitch cap available
More "hidden" blinking modes available than most lights in this class
Available in a Neutral white tint option
*Cons*

Head twists required for mode changing (and so need to keep all contact surfaces clean)
Mode spacing may not be ideal, and output levels separated into two groups (requiring mode switching)
Rolls easily
*Neutral/Potential Concerns*

Standby drain (but miniscule for the class, and easily broken with a physical lockout)
Relatively throwy beam
Main light flashes once the cells fall out of regulation (only an issue on alkalines)
Uses 3 AA batteries instead of 4 (so lower runtimes than other lights in this class)
*GX25A3 Full Review*

-------

*Fenix E41*

















*Pros*

Very high Turbo/Burst output (but momentary only)
Excellent output/runtime efficiency (current-controlled)
Wider spillbeam than typical for this class
*Cons*

Single button for both on/off and mode changing
Turbo only available as a momentary Burst mode
No true Lo mode
No blinking modes
Standby drain 
No electronic or physical lock-out
Rolls easily
*Neutral/Potential Concerns*

Fewer modes than most lights in this class

-------

*IMALENT SA04*












*Pros*

Dual Cool white and Warm white tint emitters, with a control allowing you to adjust relative contribution (i.e., can set your own personal tint balance dynamically)
Wide range of white output levels (i.e., nearly continuously-variable)
Red, green, and blue 5mm color emitters
Electronic lock-out (but only for the touch-screen, not switch)
*Cons*

Somewhat complex interface, with multiple electronic switch buttons and touch-screen controls
Tint artifacts in the spillbeam, due to reflector design
Standby drain 
No physical lock-out
*Neutral/Potential Concerns*

Touch (pressure) screen interface not as sensitive as modern capacitive screens
While current-controlled, overall efficiency is not quite as high as many of the defined-level competition
Regulation pattern is not fully flat-stabilized
Newer Panasonic Eneloop Pro cells may be too wide to fit inside the light
*SA04 Full Review*

-------

*JetBeam SRA40*

















*Pros*

Intuitive two-button interface
Built-in dedicated NiMH battery charger
Battery voltage read-out feature
Tactical strobe available from off
Very good output/runtime efficiency (current-controlled)
*Cons*

No real low mode available
Standby drain present (but relatively miniscule)
No electronic lock-out, so would need to physically lock-out light by several turns of the tailcap
Light activates as the tailcap is being attached (need to click-off at the switch afterwards).
*Neutral/Potential Concerns*

Mode sequence is from Hi to Lo
Double step-downs from Hi
Very throwy beam
AA battery charger relatively slow, and requires AC power (i.e., no USB interface)
Larger and heavier than other lights in this class
*SRA40 Full Review*

-------

*Lumintop SD10*

















*Pros*

Supports a wide range of battery types, including AA with supplied carrier, D-cell and 26650/32650 Li-ion
Physical lock-out
Neutral white tint option available
*Cons*

Uses visible pulse-width-modulation (PWM) on the Lo/Med modes
Single button for both on/off and mode changing
Max mode not as high as most of the competition, with a more significant step-down
Overall output/runtime efficiency is lower than the current-controlled competition
Uses a cheap looking plastic battery carrier for 3xAA
Standby drain (but fairly miniscule)
Rolls easily
*Neutral/Potential Concerns*

Mode sequence from Hi to Lo
Three output levels only, with significantly lower output on all levels on D-cell batteries
No electronic lock-out
Lacks flat-stabilized regulation on all levels
Uses only 3xAA in AA mode (thus lower capacity compared to 4xAA lights)
*SD10 Full Review*

-------

*Nitecore EA4 2014*

















*Pros*

Very good output/runtime efficiency (current-controlled)
Battery state read-out feature
Electronic lock-out
Available in a Neutral white tint option
*Cons*

No true Low mode available
Standby drain, although this can be minimized somewhat by electronically locking out the light
Standby locator flash always on by default (resulting in increased standby drain, unless you lock-out)
No physical lock-out
Rolls easily
*Neutral/Potential Concerns*

Single button interface for both on/off and mode changing (but with two pressure levels, so can act in some ways like a two-stage switch)
Button switch may be hard to find by touch alone
Relative grip is less than most lights in this class
Max output is a bit lower than most in this class
*EA4 Full Review*

-------

*Nitecore EA41 - 2014 edition and 2015 edition*

Common appearance:













2014 edition:


2015: edition







*Pros (both models)*

Intuitive two-button interface
True Low mode
Optional standby locator flash (not on by default)
Quick shortcuts to Lower, Turbo and Strobe from off
Relative battery charge status feature
Electronic lock-out
Very good output/runtime efficiency (current-controlled)
Available in a Neutral white tint option
*Cons (both models)*

Noticeable standby drain (i.e. will drain batteries in a matter of months). Need to almost fully unscrew the tailcap to block the drain.
No physical lock-out
Rolls easily
*Neutral/Potential Concerns (both models)*

Multiple timed step-downs from Turbo mode
Relatively throwy beam
Relative grip is less than most lights in this class
Max output is a bit lower than most in this class
*EA41 2014 Edition Full Review and 2015 Edition Full Review.*

-------

*Sunwayman D40A*

















*Pros*

Intuitive two-button interface
Low mode available
Physical and electronic lock-out available
Excellent output/runtime efficiency (current-controlled)
Available in a Neutral white tint option
*Cons*

Uses a battery carrier
*Neutral/Potential Concerns*

Standby drain is present, but miniscule - far below self-discharge rates of batteries
Mode sequence from Turbo to Low
Relatively throwy beam
Fresh L91 lithium batteries may not function reliably on Hi/Turbo initially
*D40A Full Review*

-------

*Sunwayman F40A*

















*Pros*

Intuitive two-button interface
Low mode available
Blue and red color modes
Electronic lock-out
Excellent output/runtime efficiency (current-controlled)
Extremely compact size
Includes diffuser cone
*Cons*

Lacks a traditional "Low" white output level (i.e., Low level closer to many Med modes, although Moonlight is also available, as are color modes)
Standby drain
No physical lock-out
Rolls easily 
*Neutral/Potential Concerns*

Mode sequence from Turbo to Low
Fresh L91 lithium batteries may not function reliably on Hi/Turbo initially
*F40A Full Review*

-------

*Thrunite TN4A*

















*Pros*

Extremely high Turbo mode, with no timed step-down (thermal controlled?)
Outstanding output/runtime efficiency (current-controlled)
Wider spillbeam than typical for this class, but with excellent throw
True Low and Moonlight modes
Physical lock-out
*Cons*

Single button for both on/off and mode changing
Uses a battery carrier (very tight for high capacity NiMH cells)
Variation in tint across beam (i.e., green-yellow in corona)
Rolls easily, with no lanyard attachment point
*Neutral/Potential Concerns*

Standby drain (but tiny, far below self-discharge rate of batteries)
Need to double-click for Turbo, again for Strobe
*TN4A Full Review*

-------

*General Comments*

I generally try to avoid "recommending" lights in my reviews.  I prefer to let them stand as relatively objective comparative assessments of a given light's performance. For explicit recommendations, I tend to leave that to the Recommendations page on my flashlightreviews.ca website, where I provide general suggestions of quality lights broken down by battery type. I also don't include a Pros/Cons section in individual reviews - this is extremely subjective, and one persons "pro" can easily be another's "con" (and vice versa).

But for this round-up review, my goal is a bit different. Here, I'm trying to help guide you to the lights that might best meet your needs, within a given class. So it's worthwhile to consistently compare relative build features, and try to wrap up with a discussion of some of the strengths of various members of this group. 

As you will see from my personal pro/con assessment above, I find a two-switch interface to be a positive development. Single-switches can work fine depending on your specific preferences, but there are often significant design tradeoffs when you have to combine all the functions of a light into one switch. Typically, true dual-switch designs offer a more consistent control mechanism, with a greater number of output modes and general feature set (e.g., ability to jump to min/max/strobe from off, etc.). Going just by this aspect, the Jeatbeam SRA40, Nitecore EA41, Sunwayman D40A and F40A are top picks to consider. That said, the Nitecore EA4 and Eagletac GX25A3 both have additional functions (i.e., the EA41 switch has a two-stage pressure mechanism, and the GX25A3 uses both head twists and a switch for extra versatility). 

Personally, I'm most partial to the user interface of the EA41 - it has a wide range of modes and features, good shortcuts, and an intuitive Min>Max sequence of constant output modes. :thumbsup: Either 2014 or 2015 editions will do – the lights are basically identical, except for slightly higher output levels on the 2015 edition (see my full review of that model for details).

If output/runtime efficiency matters most to you, the Thrunite TN4A and Fenix E41 are excellent performers - but most of the lights here are current-controlled as well, and also show very good efficiency. I haven't done a stand-alone review of the Fenix E41, so I suggest you review the comparison comments in that section above. Note that the E41 lacks a true low mode, so absolute max runtimes will be less than some of the competition. 

The TN4A and E41 both have extremely high max output – although the E41 is only as a momentary mode. The TN4A is particularly impressive for its max output (highest I've seen, constant-on with no timed step-downs). oo: The TN4A is also the efficiency champ at lower levels – and has true Low and Moonlight levels to boot.

In terms of versatility, the IMALENT SA04 probably has the widest feature set - with the ability to adjust the relative beam tint across the full range from fully warm to fully cool, with everything in-between. It also features nearly continuously-variable white output, and R/G/B color modes to boot. Of course, that also means it has the most complex interface, with multiple switches and a pressure-sensitive touch screen.

In terms of beam pattern, the JetBeam SRA40 is the clear winner for peak throw. But as a group, these are generally all quite "throwy" (i.e., I find the beam distance of all these models to be more than sufficient for regular tasks). The Fenix E41 and Thrunite TN4A have the widest spillbeams of all the lights. But I recommend you consider removable diffuser options, to turn the lights into true "flooders" - see my diffuser discussion back under the beamshots section, with options to fit each model.

If size matters, the SRA40 is the largest light, and the Eagletac GX25A3 and Sunwayman F40A are definitely the smallest lights. The F40A also has additional red/blue color modes.

Aesthetics are always a question of personal taste, and yours may differ from mine. But I have to admit to having a fondness for the styling of the Sunwayman D40A. It has a bit more bling than many of the lights here,  with a quality hand feel. And like the Nitecore and Eagletac offerings, you have the option to get it in a Neutral white tint (which I personally prefer).

Beyond that, each of the lights above has specific things to recommend them (and others that may hold you back). At the end of the day, any of them could probably serve your needs in this class. But please refer to the specific sections above, and the full individual reviews (where available) for more details. 

Hope you found the overview useful! :wave:

-------

All samples were received directly from the manufacturer for review, except for the Fenix E41 and Nitecore EA41-2014, which were purchased from authorized North American dealers.


----------



## Deluminator (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks! These roundup posts are really useful.


----------



## jonwkng (Dec 1, 2014)

Wow! Nice round-up review, *selfbuilt*! :twothumbs


----------



## markr6 (Dec 1, 2014)

WOW what an exhaustive review! This deserves a BIG THANK YOU!


----------



## Ryp (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks for the review!

Strange, your measurements show that the F40A is 0.1mm longer than the EagleTac, yet the picture of them side-by-side shows that the F40A is shorter.


----------



## selfbuilt (Dec 1, 2014)

Glad you like it all ... figured it was a good idea to get it out now, given all the deals before Xmas. :santa:



Ryp said:


> Strange, your measurements show that the F40A is 0.1mm longer than the EagleTac, yet the picture of them side-by-side shows that the F40A is shorter.


That's because the measurements refer to the flat tailcap, but I'm showing the optional tailcap with additional mode switch in the pic. Just updated to give you the additional measure with the optional tailcap in place.


----------



## eff (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks Selfbuilt. Nice review as always. 
I personaly got the GX25A3, because of its small size. 
The Lumintop SD10 seems to be an interesting light. Equiped with a good D cell, it would be unbeatable in terms of runtime.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 1, 2014)

Ive got the EA41,GX25A3,D40A,SRA40 with the new 2015 1020 lumen EA41 coming in the mail today. GX25A3 is the best EDC light out of my group due to its small size and impressive output. Best all rounder is my D40A. Its built tough, puts 940 lumens OTF, has all the neat modes and looks like something James Bond would use. My EA41 is great function wise but is the least bright of the group. SRA40 has by far the BEST beam out of them all, it throws like crazy and the beam is SO wide with an awesome focused hotspot giving it a more 3D look.

Boy that Imalent looks like a nightmare to work!! The Lumintop just looks like a battery nightmare! It also just doesnt have the output to "hang" with the rest. Am anxiously looking forward to a review of the new 2015 edition EA41 I am really hoping Nitecore got it in gear and realized that people are indeed noticing when the manufacturers rated output turns out to be a whopping 200 lumens overstated..


----------



## selfbuilt (Dec 1, 2014)

CelticCross74 said:


> Best all rounder is my D40A. ... looks like something James Bond would use.


:laughing:



> Am anxiously looking forward to a review of the new 2015 edition EA41 I am really hoping Nitecore got it in gear and realized that people are indeed noticing when the manufacturers rated output turns out to be a whopping 200 lumens overstated..


Since the EA41 2015 runtime specs haven't changed, and the official Turbo output specs have only increased by 6%, it seems very likely that there is no change to the circuit. In other words, the only output bump you are likely to see is ~6% due to the output bin change. The EA4/EA41 will likely remain at the lower end of true max output.


----------



## kj2 (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks for putting this together :thumbsup:


----------



## mhooper (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks so much for this. I've been reading through all your AA reviews, so this is perfect.
I've pretty much narrowed my choice to the Sunwayman D40A or the Nitecore EA41. Is the better runtime of the Nitecore due entirely to being less bright? I wonder if I can live with the Fenix's turbo mode. The runtimes in all the other modes look awesome.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 1, 2014)

I dont know man Ive been playing with my new 2015 edition vs all the others in the dark for a good couple hours now and to me the 2015 edition seems much better in terms of output vs the original. Can a 6% change really look like that big of a difference? BTW the 2015 comes with a MUCH nicer sheath. Yes the D40A just looks so darn slick and stylish with that nice wide stainless bezel. I also have the Thrunite TN4A on pre order should have it a few days before Christmas. Really looking forward to it as itll be my first XP-L light...


----------



## stevieo (Dec 1, 2014)

very helpful comparison. thanks.

you listed a Con for the Fexix E41 -- "No Blinking Modes." i thought that would be a plus for you. i have an aversion to those modes as well.


----------



## selfbuilt (Dec 1, 2014)

mhooper said:


> I've pretty much narrowed my choice to the Sunwayman D40A or the Nitecore EA41. Is the better runtime of the Nitecore due entirely to being less bright? I wonder if I can live with the Fenix's turbo mode. The runtimes in all the other modes look awesome.


Based on the graphs, the D40A seems to have a mild efficiency advantage over the EA41. However, as the output is typically lower on the EA41, it runs a bit longer. But the differences are not great.

It's true the Fenix E41 is the most efficient of the bunch - but does that really in matter in practice? If it meant recharging your cells every 11 weeks instead of every 12 weeks, would most care? Frankly, I would think features and interface matter the most in this comparison 



CelticCross74 said:


> I dont know man Ive been playing with my new 2015 edition vs all the others in the dark for a good couple hours now and to me the 2015 edition seems much better in terms of output vs the original. Can a 6% change really look like that big of a difference?.


No, you can't really see that (although any two bins could be from 1-14% different in output). But relative focusing can also have a big impact on how bright something seems (same goes for tint). Hard to say if anything is really all that different without testing it under the same conditions.

_*UPDATE:* OK, you've pique my interest enough. I've just placed an order for the 2015 edition through a US distributor with a cybermonday deal. Will likely take a couple of weeks to get here, but I'll update the relevant reviews with the testing results when it does._ :wave: 



stevieo said:


> you listed a Con for the Fexix E41 -- "No Blinking Modes." i thought that would be a plus for you. i have an aversion to those modes as well.


Yes, I don't care for them - but they are not a problem if they are "hidden". As such, I figured it could be a potential con that they aren't there at all (since some obviously like them). Of course, a much bigger con would be if they were present and visible in the main sequence.


----------



## Rod911 (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks for the review. Especially the solid advice about the diffuser option with that scope cover. Unfortunately I cannot seem to find them here in Oz, but that is a great idea.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 2, 2014)

Alright! Cant wait for the 2015 update! I really wish Nitecore would have put "2015 Edition" anywhere on the light so its easier to tell it apart from the original EA41. Of course all I really have to do is turn them on to tell them apart. Now for the 2015 P12 1000 lumen that should be showing up in the mail tomorrow...


----------



## redtruck (Dec 2, 2014)

Been looking at the D40A for a while now bit haven't ordered o e yet. Was curious about the Fenix E41 since I am a Fenix fan, but it isn't quite what I am looking for. I was always kind of hoping you would test the LD41 as well, even though it has been out for a while and is a little different form factor. Probably would hold on Turbo for a while longer since it isn't cranked up to 11 like a lot of these lights. They can hit that peak lumen number but don't last too long at that high of a output. The D40A seems to check all the boxes for me so I will most likely get that one.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 2, 2014)

You totally cannot go wrong with the D40A! I am really disappointed Fenix is doing the press and hold for turbo deal. The mode spacing on the D40A is near perfect


----------



## selfbuilt (Dec 2, 2014)

redtruck said:


> I was always kind of hoping you would test the LD41 as well, even though it has been out for a while and is a little different form factor. Probably would hold on Turbo for a while longer since it isn't cranked up to 11 like a lot of these lights.


Sorry, never tested the LD41. However, I did do comparative testing of the LD40 in my review of the Jetbeam PA40
. You can check out that review for a discussion and overview of the LD40 build (plus the comparison runtime results).

The D40A is a very nice light.


----------



## selfbuilt (Dec 3, 2014)

Rod911 said:


> Thanks for the review. Especially the solid advice about the diffuser option with that scope cover. Unfortunately I cannot seem to find them here in Oz, but that is a great idea.


That's too bad - I was fortunate that there is a Canadian distributor for Butler Creek. It's what allowed me to pick up each size Blizzard scope cover, to confirm the fit for each of the lights reviewed here. 

Definitely recommended for the DIY club ... it's an inexpensive way to add a lot more versatility to the lights.


----------



## Swede74 (Dec 3, 2014)

selfbuilt said:


> Definitely recommended for the DIY club ... it's an expensive way to add a lot more versatility to the lights.


I think you meant inexpensive. :laughing:


----------



## Grijon (Dec 3, 2014)

AWESOME, thank you, selfbuilt!!!


----------



## selfbuilt (Dec 3, 2014)

Swede74 said:


> I think you meant inexpensive. :laughing:


Sorry I did ... always embarrassing to drop the negative ...


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 3, 2014)

Nice reviews! Thinking about getting a new light but not sure of the direction yet. Maybe it's time for a 4xAA?


----------



## idleprocess (Dec 4, 2014)

For some reason I was expecting better performance from the seemingly new-ish "fat" 4xAA seems form factor; they're offering capabilities similar to high-performance 1x 18650 lights. Then I ran some basic numbers and realize that the nominal watt-hours of each package is similar _(18650 doing 3.7V * 2600mAH for 9.62 W-H; LSD NiMH doing 1.2V * 2000mAH * 4 for 9.6 W-H)_, with the only advantage of 4xAA being a higher nominal voltage.

Compared to the 1x 18650 lights I'm familiar with, these 4xAA lights are a bit lacking on modes and features. Electronic switches - with their associated parasitic idle drain - seem to be the default. Wonder if they're targeted at the more budget-minded? Something about the squat form factor seems like it would make a big flush mechanical tailswitch appealing.

Be nice to see some enterprising manufacturer make these seem like more than a stripped-down 1x 18650 light.


----------



## selfbuilt (Dec 4, 2014)

idleprocess said:


> For some reason I was expecting better performance from the seemingly new-ish "fat" 4xAA seems form factor; they're offering capabilities similar to high-performance 1x 18650 lights. Then I ran some basic numbers and realize that the nominal watt-hours of each package is similar _(18650 doing 3.7V * 2600mAH for 9.62 W-H; LSD NiMH doing 1.2V * 2000mAH * 4 for 9.6 W-H)_, with the only advantage of 4xAA being a higher nominal voltage.


Yes, a very apt analysis. Total ability to do work is about the same for these battery categories, but there is the slight added advantage of the higher nominal voltage for 4xAA cells in series. To extend the analogy, even the newer 2550mAh Eneloop Pros are only roughly equivalent to the newer protected 3400mAh 18650s.

For fans of AA cells, it means you can finally get 18650 performance on standard batteries. But I agree, there is typically not much compelling here for fans of 18650 (who have enjoyed most of the benefits for awhile). That said, the dimensions of these of AA lights may be preferable for some (i.e., short and stubby, rather than long and thin). This means you can get relatively "throwier" beams from the 4xAA lights, without having to have a disproportionately sized head compared to the body.

But these dimensions may also explain why were aren't seeing tailswitches on these lights - manufacturers may be assuming people wouldn't carry them overhand (i.e., tactical style, with thumb on tail). You can certainly can comfortably enough - but most non-flashaholic general users carry their lights underhand (and thus are used to switches on the head of the light).

To me, this is really an excellent class for the general user who doesn't know about 18650 cells or Li-ion charging. As such, these lights make excellent choices as gifts for non-flashaholics, introducing them to the typical performance (output, throw and runtime) that we have in the 18650 world have known for awhile - using cells they are familiar and comfortable with.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Dec 4, 2014)

I bought the D40A just under a year ago and I'm happy with it. I have 18650 lights and I wanted a 'medium thrower' that worked on AAs, since I have a lot of Eneloops here, so I looked at the Fenix, the NC EA4, the ET, the JB and decided that the SWM light was priced right at $69 shipped via B.J..

I had wanted the NC EA4 and tracked them on Ebay for a few months at $48-$55 shipped, but then that thread popped up here about the ballooning switch covers and my mind was made up. The ET and JB lights were a bit more money, so that's why they went away.

I have carried the D40A CW in my pocket, but it's heavy and frankly, I don't use it outside much at all, but I have a nice light that can run on AAs, which are ubiquitous and that's the charm in these lights. 

Modes on the 40A are fine, with plenty of beacons and strobes and it throws farther than some of my 18650 lights, even the ones with ~36ish mm heads, like my Convoy M1/M2.

I know some of us like to consolidate down to a few common components, but I'm somewhat the opposite and prefer to cover all of my bases.

Chris


----------



## UnderPar (Dec 4, 2014)

Great summary of reviews SB! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jjwaldman21 (Dec 22, 2014)

I am looking for a 4xaa thrower, so this was a big help!


----------



## selfbuilt (Dec 22, 2014)

jjwaldman21 said:


> I am looking for a 4xaa thrower, so this was a big help!


Glad to hear it. I have a few updates coming over the next few days. 

Oh, and :welcome:


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jan 7, 2015)

This was a great idea for a review. Comparing these lights in one review makes a lot of sense, and I need another light to justify my collection of Eneloops. It convinced me to order the Sunwayman D40A. Thanks selfbuilt!


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 7, 2015)

My pleasure. 

Still need to add the EA41 2015 and Thrunite TN4A to the comparisons here ... should get to it by the end of the end of the week.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 8, 2015)

Ok, Thrunite TN4A and Nitecore EA41 2015 edition have just been added to the full review. :sweat:

I think this wraps up the 2014 round-up comparison nicely.


----------



## T-Freak (Jan 8, 2015)

Wow, what for a great comparsion! Very helpful! Thanks for that!

Regards
T-Freak


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jan 8, 2015)

A 2xAA roundup would be great to see. Though, perhaps there's too much choice in that area for it to not appear overwhelming.

BTW, I think it would be great to see Selfbuilt's ratings for each light (perhaps on a scale of 1 to 10). I know there's probably reasons why he's hesitant to give recommendations, but it would still be nice to see.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 8, 2015)

T-Freak said:


> Wow, what for a great comparsion! Very helpful! Thanks for that!


Thanks, and :welcome:



WalkIntoTheLight said:


> A 2xAA roundup would be great to see. Though, perhaps there's too much choice in that area for it to not appear overwhelming.


Yes, there is not a lot in the 2xAA form factor any more - most have moved to the 4xAA class (for the greater output and runtime, I suspect).



> BTW, I think it would be great to see Selfbuilt's ratings for each light (perhaps on a scale of 1 to 10). I know there's probably reasons why he's hesitant to give recommendations, but it would still be nice to see.


Yes, I get that a lot.  I agree those can be quite helpful when trying to narrow down choices - but there are many pitfalls, and lots of reasons why I don't do it. To put it simply, I prefer to keep qualitative assessments (which are subjective) as separate from quantitative scores (which I reserve for objective measures). 

But one thing I do to help people narrow down choices is maintain an up-to-date set of extensive recommendations, broken down by battery type and style/interface. You'll find these under the Recommendations tab of my flashlightreviews.ca website: http://www.flashlightreviews.ca/recommend.html


----------



## wojtek_pl (Jan 9, 2015)

Good job ! thank you !


----------



## bright star (Jan 12, 2015)

Excellent Selfbuilt ! Always a very informative and intuitive review . As for me I'm still waiting for the new parts for my LD 41. Fenix themselves got a hold of me on this forum and promise to ship out new parts as now my light is stuck on high and I can go no lower.


----------



## snigelkott (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks selfbuilt, this round-up (and your other reviews) helped me so much when i was looking for my first high-end flashlight!
I my D40A today and can't wait until it gets dark!


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 19, 2015)

snigelkott said:


> I my D40A today and can't wait until it gets dark!


It's a nice light - hope you enjoy it.

:welcome:


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 21, 2015)

Just realized that I forgot to upload the summary table into the review:







Main post updated. Sorry for the oversight - hadn't realized until just now that it was missing.


----------



## Sarratt (Jan 30, 2015)

I just noticed you included the Streamlight ProPolymer (Lux 1) ....:laughing: ....That was my first ''real'' light. 
Almost a decade ago. 
Time flies eh ?

Thanks for all your work selfbuilt


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 30, 2015)

Sarratt said:


> I just noticed you included the Streamlight ProPolymer (Lux 1) ....:laughing: ....That was my first ''real'' light.
> Almost a decade ago. Time flies eh ?


Yeah, likewise, which is why I thought it would be fun to include it in the table.  I remember how much of a "thrower" it was at the time. Now, you can get lights with 20x the overall output (although typically only up to 10x the throw), in a smaller size.


----------



## djw479 (Jan 31, 2015)

Another huge Thank You to selfbuilt for pulling all this info together! I can only imagine how much time & effort it takes to complete a comparison like this.

I had purchased a EA4 awhile ago, but after reading this comparison I decided to add a D40a to my small flashlight collection.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 31, 2015)

djw479 said:


> Another huge Thank You to selfbuilt for pulling all this info together! I can only imagine how much time & effort it takes to complete a comparison like this.


Yeah, that's why I don't do round-up threads any more. :laughing: But I thought it was time to pull together all the 4xAA reviews I've done, since this battery class is becoming fairly standard now (i.e., has largely replaced the old 2xAA class).


----------



## leon2245 (Feb 3, 2015)

Another thanks for all the work, I've found no better resource than your reviews.

Amazing the gx25a3 is right up there among the most intense throwing 4aa's, on only 3 cells. Hey Back when s.b. Did his original gx25a3 review, eagletac acknowledged the concerns about less robust pins & springs vs. the sx 6 model, and they were working to update the gx in that regard. Anyone heard anyone on that front, have they since changed the pins&/or spring?

also has ther ever been, or expect there will be a run of nichia hcri gx25a3's? I know they've done that option with several other models.


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 3, 2015)

leon2245 said:


> Anyone heard anyone on that front, have they since changed the pins&/or spring?
> also has ther ever been, or expect there will be a run of nichia hcri gx25a3's? I know they've done that option with several other models.


I believe they did update the pin design on this model, but I have no specific info. Some pics from a recent purchase would be good, if anyone has any.

As for the Nichia, they do provide that option on some models - probably good to let them know your interest. I suspect they respond to where the most interest is in the community.


----------



## redtruck (Feb 5, 2015)

Just received a D40A. Decided to get the 1020 lumen holiday pack version that comes bundled with a single AA Sunwayman twisty light. Just turning it on over my lunch break it seems quite impressive. Looking forward to trying it out this evening. Quite a bit more throw than my more pocketable lights. Saw a deal on the EA41 and about ordered it too. Decided it would be beyond redundant, since I'm not a flashlight reviewer.


----------



## dilligan (Feb 20, 2015)

I just wanted to say thank you for your reviews. They are very helpful. I'm now saving up for a TN4A!


----------



## bladesmith3 (Mar 27, 2015)

thank you selfbuilt great as usual. I own most of these lights. I have to admit the tn4a is my favorite single button and all. great all around 4AA light. only my sunwayman m40a xml out throws it. but no where as nice a spill as the tn4a. and the m40a is much larger.


----------



## dethlore (Mar 31, 2015)

Wow, fantastic reviews! This must have taken a long time to put together. It took a long time just to read through every detail!

Well done and thank you!


----------



## STORMINORMAN (Mar 31, 2015)

Just FYI, the EA41 (2014 Edition) is $42 SHIPPED @ A&A today, only...

Cheers!

p.s. A _TRULY_ *GREAT* THREAD, BTW!


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 31, 2015)

dethlore said:


> Wow, fantastic reviews! This must have taken a long time to put together. It took a long time just to read through every detail!





STORMINORMAN said:


> p.s. A _TRULY_ *GREAT* THREAD, BTW!


Glad it is useful for everyone. 

And :welcome: dethlore.


----------



## TimTx1 (Apr 27, 2015)

Does anyone have an opinion on why a later-revision flashlight would perform worse than the older one?

It looks like the EA4 did better on battery power at Low (115 measured lumens) than the EA41 did on Medium (110 measured lumens). The EA4 lasted almost two hours more on the same Eneloop 2000mAh batteries. I would think a better LED and a newer flashlight would mean better battery life, not worse.


----------



## selfbuilt (May 1, 2015)

TimTx1 said:


> Does anyone have an opinion on why a later-revision flashlight would perform worse than the older one?
> It looks like the EA4 did better on battery power at Low (115 measured lumens) than the EA41 did on Medium (110 measured lumens). The EA4 lasted almost two hours more on the same Eneloop 2000mAh batteries. I would think a better LED and a newer flashlight would mean better battery life, not worse.


Answered in the EA4 review thread. This comes down to why it is always important to look at the actual runtime graph curves, to see how output changes over time (i.e., it is different in these two cases).

Cheers, and :welcome:


----------



## moldyoldy (May 7, 2015)

Selfbuilt provided an excellent summary of this class of lights! Thank you!

Am between trips, so I have some time to comment about these 4xAA lights:

The SRA40 has impressive output regulation! very bright, a long throw. unfortunately it is too large/long/bulky. gone.

The E41 was good, although the "Illumination" upgrade version was a good bump-up in brightness - well worth the price difference. I never had a switch covering problem with the E41 although I could see some slight ballooning when hot (Eneloops do outgas!). The EA41 is still better than the E41, with good switches & coverings. I still have 2 EA41s. all of the CW or NW E41s are gone.

Eagletac GS25A3 is small, but the brightness from 3xAA cells results in noticeably shorter run-time than the 4xAA lights. One of the pins failed on my single copy - returned for refund. Those pins are simply too small! The MX and SX versions with 18650s are more durable.

The D40A is a very nice light, bright, good regulation, but a bit too long in length. the switches are also a bit questionable, either regarding finding the correct switch with freezing fingers (or gloves), or the plastic covering is unacceptably variable in pressure between copies. some switches had a good 'click', others were mushy. The lanyard position on the side was odd. All 3 of my D40A copies are gone.

The F40A is a good successor to the D40A. Much smaller and more compact. A keeper so far. Be careful with the Red/Blue/& white strobe which will attract attention, maybe not the kind of attention you want. Some LEO may have had a bad day and then he sees your strobe. The F40A multi-color LEDs might be OK for EMS/SAR personnel, especially in rural areas.

The TN4A was bright, but the battery slots would not accept a standard Eneloop w/o jamming them in and then prying them out. The beam on turbo was nice, but the yellow/green on any lower level was worse than regrettable. Returned for refund.

Brightness between these 4xAA lights is difficult to compare without a integrating sphere, or simply a white ceiling and some adroit covering/uncovering of the beams on high. but if the beam color is very different, the comparison becomes nearly impossible. The spot & spill size varies rather widely between the lights. Very subjective as to which is better. 

I am transitioning back to 4xAA lights from the single-cell 18650 Li-Ion versions, all of them in the 800-1000 lumen range. Why? There are very few non-flashaholics that I can trust with charging a Li-Ion cell. The lights with integral charging are a good idea, but the Li-Ion cell is still non-standard. I dropped all RCR123/CR123 lights long ago - run time on a high output was simply too low for me. Not sure what I will think once I move back to Germany, except that very high-output lights are nearly unusable anywhere near population centers. Someone will call the Polizei! Eneloops are readily available in Germany at the Mediamarkt outlets.


----------



## moldyoldy (May 7, 2015)

addendum: As Selfbuilt and others have commented, the reflector size makes quite a difference in the spot/spill beam even with similar LED(s). eg: The EA41 has a much tighter spot than the F40A. 

Ref my comment about 'high-output' lights in Germany: The 800-1000 lumen lights have about the highest output reasonably useful. Lights in the 3000-5000+ lumen range attract far too much attention. Sort of like firing full-load .44 Mag rounds at a German police range when everyone else is shooting 9mm. been there, done that. Crazy Amis. not again. too many questions to answer!


----------



## moldyoldy (Jun 19, 2015)

a further addendum: I had a chance to directly compare the EA41 2015 with the SRA40 on fully leafed out trees tonight, range ~50-150 yds, both with freshly charged Eneloops (1900mah min). What surprised me was that the overall output comparison is very close. I can also confirm the beamshots in the comparison review of the EA41 2015 and SRA40 do reflect (pun) the larger reflector of the SRA40, which thereby provides a tighter spot and distinctly longer reach/throw. 

Better still, if both beams are directed at the same location, the result is probable recognition of darker objects out to 150 yds or possibly more. and that is sort of what I have been experimenting with: Using two smaller lights to provide an analagous brightness to a larger light. ie: two EA41s rubber-banded together - somewhat clumsy for on/off, but rather impressive throw for AA lights. IOW, maybe a poor man's 2x or 3x 18650 light.


----------



## Precise (Aug 6, 2015)

I bought a Nitecore EA41 a few weeks ago and today I got a Sunwayman D40A. While both are fine lights, I like the beam on the D40A better. It's more uniform compared to the EA41 which has a hot center. My D40A beam looks more uniform than the photos in this review.
Best regards,
Alan


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Aug 6, 2015)

Precise said:


> I bought a Nitecore EA41 a few weeks ago and today I got a Sunwayman D40A. While both are fine lights, I like the beam on the D40A better. It's more uniform compared to the EA41 which has a hot center. My D40A beam looks more uniform than the photos in this review.



Yes, I like the D40A beam. Good hot spot for throw, but the orange-peel reflector smooths out the beam to prevent any artifacts or sudden transformations.


----------



## PartyPete (Aug 14, 2015)

Wow, that's a lot to consider. 

Lately the Fenix E41 has caught my eye. I like just about everything about it - its simple, I like the modes, the 4 cells drop right in and it really has a nice wide beam. Quite simply, a well made floody 4x AA light at a good price. 

I don't seem to see many folks gushing over the E41, though. Is it the UI? Modes? The beamshots seem nice, but I don't see much positive feedback to go with it.


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 15, 2015)

PartyPete said:


> I don't seem to see many folks gushing over the E41, though. Is it the UI? Modes? The beamshots seem nice, but I don't see much positive feedback to go with it.


I think it's mainly the UI. When you have the (multiple) options for a two-button interface is the same form factor and performance level, it's hard to accept the trade-off that a single button provides. Fenix was also somewhat late to the 4xAA party, so I suspect that contributes as well (i.e., the other brands were already well entrenched).

:welcome:


----------



## dmattaponi (Feb 2, 2016)

Great review. I had been considering one of the 4AA lights for a while, but hesitated on purchasing because there just seemed to be so many choices, and I didn't want to buy impulsively and then later regret my purchase. Well, it was this review that finally helped me decide. I very much appreciate Selfbuilt putting this information all together in one place. Thanks, Selfbuilt. I'm really enjoying my new TN4A'.


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 9, 2016)

dmattaponi said:


> Great review. I had been considering one of the 4AA lights for a while, but hesitated on purchasing because there just seemed to be so many choices, and I didn't want to buy impulsively and then later regret my purchase. Well, it was this review that finally helped me decide.


Glad to hear it - I know these kind of round-up reviews can be helpful, as long as they are fairly comprehensive. This one is getting a bit old, but it still serves as a useful starting point.


----------



## PartyPete (Feb 18, 2016)

Yes, thanks as well for the guide, selfbuilt. Very helpful because all I knew was that I wanted a 4x AA light, it was nice to have a comprehensive overview.

Despite it being old I'm sure it will continue to help others, like it did with me.

Admittedly I went against the grain so to speak and went with the Fenix E41 with no disappointments. I think if you understand the function of it, it's not a bad choice for a simple floody, reliable light.


----------



## trojansteel (Mar 30, 2016)

Have there been updates to the D40a or was it just ahead of its time? Seems like a 2013 light competing/beating the 2015 lights.

Also, what's the material over the buttons on the D40a? I haven't handled one, but it looks like that plastic material found on cheap microwave buttons that degrades fairly rapidly... how does it hold up?


----------



## Gryffin (Apr 4, 2016)

GRATE work, as always! :twothumbs

Any chance you could include the "2x2" format 4xAA lights, like the Nitecore EA41S and Fenix LD41? (I'm sure there are others…) 

I kept an old Streamlight ProPolymer (a screamin' *67* lumens! ) in my glove compartment for years (until it got "borrowed"). I'm fond of the format; the traditional slim profile of a MagLite or similar, the convenience of readily-scroungable AA cells, with modern LED technology. I like the performance of my TN4A HI, but not so much the stubby, heavy body format.


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 5, 2016)

Gryffin said:


> Any chance you could include the "2x2" format 4xAA lights, like the Nitecore EA41S and Fenix LD41? (I'm sure there are others…)


Unfortunately, I haven't tested either of those lights ... I would have included them if I had.


----------



## Gryffin (Apr 5, 2016)

selfbuilt said:


> Unfortunately, I haven't tested either of those lights ... I would have included them if I had.



Ah, OK. From the "Rogue's Gallery" lineup, I just assumed you were limiting the review to the "pop can" format. 

So many lights, so little time…


----------



## Abolfazl (Apr 5, 2016)

selfbuilt said:


> Unfortunately, I haven't tested either of those lights ... I would have included them if I had.



Will you be testing those in the future?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Apr 5, 2016)

from what I have read in the forums the E41 is not very popular because max output is a press hold momentary burst function only unlike all the other lights that have max output modes to simply select and forget...


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 8, 2016)

Gryffin said:


> So many lights, so little time…



Indeed, 



Abolfazl said:


> Will you be testing those in the future?



Unlikely, since the makers rarely seem interested in sending 4xAA lights out for review. They seem to figure these are more niche products, and would rather have their keychain and high-output throwers tested. That's why I had to personally buy some of the ones tested here. And I'm afraid I just don't time for that right now ... too busy "IRL", as the kids say now.


----------



## Bolster (Apr 27, 2016)

Man, this review is exactly what I needed to choose a new 4AA light. Thanks so much! :kiss:


----------



## pblanch (May 2, 2016)

Wish they would update the Jetbeam PA40 maybe with a side switch like the EC4s ( which I also have). Still so in love with the JB.


----------



## wojtek_pl (May 12, 2016)

Nice comparison. Thank you !


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 11, 2016)

ah the round up thread lives! I have since gotten a 4th TN4A the XP-L NW, the NW EA41 and the NW D40A. Also got an awfully large box of L91 AA's from BJ. Am very pleased they are of the most recent production. I used to have Eneloop Pros in all my 3/4 AA lights but I want every bit of performance I can get out of them all. Enter the 3000mah L91 AA's. Out of the huge bulk box I got I estimate they are an easy 1.7v per cell as they drive my CW and NW D40A bonkers for a good while. The red led between the buttons comes on and stays on as the lights down shift through the modes. Took a couple of days to burn off enough voltage from the L91's for them to stop doing that.

Ive got 840mah Keeppwer 14500s being delivered to me today for my GX25A3. Despite the low capacity the research I have done shows the light having longer run times with the 14500's so thought Id give it a shot. So now Ive got all these 4xAA lights loaded up with fresh L91's. I do indeed see an output increase in some of them and the run time increases are very impressive.

The NW D40A has an awesome tint I was not expecting it to be this nice. The NW EA41 while neutral does not have much of a warm tint still love it though. The two NW TN4A's have totally different NW tints. The original XML2 NW TN4A has an awesome neutral tint that leans warm it is very nice and does not change when you go to other modes. The XP-L NW tint is so warm its almost orange in certain outdoor settings. It is surprisingly bright was not expecting it to be so bright.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 30, 2016)

Yes, glad to see this thread is still useful and relevant. Sorry I haven't been around much these last few months, but I am getting back into my backlog of reviews - should be a bit better the next couple of months.



CelticCross74 said:


> Enter the 3000mah L91 AA's. Out of the huge bulk box I got I estimate they are an easy 1.7v per cell as they drive my CW and NW D40A bonkers for a good while. The red led between the buttons comes on and stays on as the lights down shift through the modes. Took a couple of days to burn off enough voltage from the L91's for them to stop doing that.


Yes, that is the main issue with L91s on some lights. They are a great option though if you don't want to deal with recharging (especially helpful for travel).


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 30, 2016)

So much for my 14500 in my GX25A3 experiment the Keeppowers were way to long. Just put L91's in it and it cranks away quite well. The 14500's would not have really done much anyways as the light is well regulated(?)would have just given me a lot less capacity. So now all my 3/4xAA lights have fresh L91's in them I swear I got a bit of an output boost on my 2 EA41's but have no equipment to really be able to tell. Man this thread is awesome. Lots of good info. This thread has been around long enough now that new 3/4xAA lights are starting to show up like the ET DX30(I think that is it)with the diffuser. EA45S is just way to long but hey it seems to be a good light. Really really wish Jetbeam would redesign the SRA40. The thing is like a brick it is so huge and heavy. Awesome light but needs some serious weight loss and a holster.


----------



## sevin7 (Dec 30, 2016)

I think the Eagletac SX30A4 is the new king of 4x AA lights. Up to 2,000 lumens and 603 yards. Its using the Cree XHP35 (HI or HD). I think its the only 4x AA light currently on the market using this LED.


----------



## Misery (Jan 13, 2017)

Any chance to add the Lumintop SD4A? 
http://www.lumintop.com/sd4a.html


----------



## Vigi Driver (Jul 15, 2017)

Can 14500 Batteries be safely ran in the TN4A? Per my calculation the total voltage output of four 14500 Batteries in the Thrunite's battery pack (two pair of batteries in Series)(the two pairs are in Parallel) is 7.4 Volts which is less than the maximum 8 Volts given in the TN4A's Specification.

Do any of you agree with me or have you tried it and turned your flashlight into a fireball?

Thanks for you responses.


----------



## moldyoldy (Jul 15, 2017)

Vigi Driver said:


> Can 14500 Batteries be safely ran in the TN4A? Per my calculation the total voltage output of four 14500 Batteries in the Thrunite's battery pack (two pair of batteries in Series)(the two pairs are in Parallel) is 7.4 Volts which is less than the maximum 8 Volts given in the TN4A's Specification.
> 
> Do any of you agree with me or have you tried it and turned your flashlight into a fireball?
> 
> Thanks for you responses.



fyi: a 14500 may be listed as a nominal 3.6v or 3.7v, but common 14500 Li-Ion cells are normally charged to 4.20 volts. A 14500 Li-Ion cell voltage falls only gradually under discharge. Even if the engineers designed a safety margin into the TN4A voltage range, the voltage limits need to be respected. You might get lucky, but the LED and/or driver electronics lifetime will be shortened during any overvoltage, or even running at max voltage.

Forgot to add: Welcome to CPF! lots of information is available from the members, although with time-zone differences around the world, answers maybe slow in coming.


----------

